# Papaya Orange Prem 4.2 S-Line arriving soon



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry for the size of the pics, but you can see the car.
after seeing the picture of the guy that ordered this combo up in Canada, we thought we had to have one as well.
It should be arriving within the next week and is a one-off build for the US in this color.
The car should look totally bad ass with the 21's and S-Line package and we will probably do the aftermarket air suspension module to be able to lower it more.
what screams more than a bright orange SUV?
the car is unsold and was ordered on a whim for an in-stock unit.

_Modified by ProjectA3 at 2:44 PM 8/10/2007_


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 9:31 AM 8/18/2007_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Papaya Orange Prem 4.2 S-Line arriving soon (ProjectA3)*

the car arrived today and i should have pics of it later today or on Wednesday


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Papaya Orange Prem 4.2 S-Line arriving soon (ProjectA3)*

If I was in the market for one, that would be simply irresistible. What an incredible package!!!








LOVE IT! And really commend you for ordering it. Bravo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please follow-up with what happens and what type of comments and inquiries you get. I'm interested. 
Do you know if special colour orders like that can be done for Volkswagens, or only Audis?


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 12:05 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Papaya Orange Prem 4.2 S-Line arriving soon (sirAQUAMAN64)*

wow you guys must be really bored to order that color lol


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Papaya Orange Prem 4.2 S-Line arriving soon (Audifollow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audifollow* »_wow you guys must be really bored to order that color lol

nope not at all. we sell about 25-30 Q7s a month and thought we'd like to have something different. We just put in an order for a Sprint Blue S-Line Prem 3.6 too. after that we will probably do Misano Red


----------



## DancerDawg (Aug 19, 2007)

*Sprint Blue Prem 4.2*

























... following Canada once again











_Modified by DancerDawg at 11:48 AM 8-19-2007_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Sprint Blue Prem 4.2 (DancerDawg)*

very very cool. you canuks are setting some trends for sure.
interesting choice of the Sprint Blue with the offroad appearance package. the blue/grey contrast is nice.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Sprint Blue Prem 4.2 (ProjectA3)*

Thanks for the updated photos.
I LOVE Spring Blue on the RS4. Your Q7 looks good too, think I'd warm to it even more in person as I don't think the camera brings out the true colour well enough.
What was the extra charge, and did you have to jump thru hoops?
Very slick.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Sprint Blue Prem 4.2 (sirAQUAMAN64)*

its $2500 to do a special order color on any of the Audi cars. The color just has to be a fairly recent Audi color. 
I say that because i have had a bunch of people ask for pearl white and that is one i know that cannot be ordered. Lamborghini colors cannot either.
so its $2500 for a special exterior and usually $900 for a special order interior with an exception. The interior you are ordering has to be available in that car in the US. Like i had a customer order a Moro Blue A4 Cab with black interior which was not a 2006 factory option for that ext. color. but since black int. is avail on the cabs then it could be done.
you couldnt get a red interior on an A4 because it isn't offered at all for the US.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Sprint Blue Prem 4.2 (ProjectA3)*

Thanks for the explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doubletwins (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Sprint Blue Prem 4.2 (sirAQUAMAN64)*

I considered ordering a Sprint Blue. Ended up with a Garnet Red 4.2 S Line instead. I do like the blue though.


----------

